# How we have changed



## GregJ1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Went to a very well known Holloween event in Los Angeles last night. Not that many years ago it was nothing but skinny minnies. Now all sizes and shapes of beautiful BBW. I love the way we have changed.:smitten:


----------



## BigFA (Oct 28, 2013)

Me too. With 75% of American adults overweight or obese, there are so many beautiful fat women everywhere you go, it is truly wonderful. It is now the norm in America to be fat and I absolutely love it.


----------



## bbwsrule (Nov 6, 2013)

Check out "The Price is Right" for a large sample if what you are speaking of...


----------

